
Vertical Swing Labels - cnahr
https://news.kynosarges.org/2019/09/17/vertical-swing-labels/
======
cnahr
And a quick follow-up post on Swing hyperlink labels (i.e. customized
buttons). I’m using both in my own projects, pretty simple classes but they
work as intended. [https://news.kynosarges.org/2019/09/17/swing-hyperlink-
label...](https://news.kynosarges.org/2019/09/17/swing-hyperlink-labels/)

